# Emulsion Without Sensitizer



## shirtmaniac (Feb 20, 2010)

I am currently using Socol 21A Emulsion.

It comes with sensitizer. The problem I am facing now is that after I expose the screen to the 120W light for 26 minutes, when i wash off, the emulsion is being rinsed off as well.

So, I am thinking if i exclude the part where I need to mix sensitizer with emulsion, Is there going to be any effect?

I wash my emulsion with water and i get the design, when i almost get the whole design, the whole emulsion on the screen is being rinsed off. What is the problem here? I still don't get it 

Please help me..


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

If the emulsion came with a sensitizer, then you need it. Typically you mix the entire batch, not as you go. You can store the emulsion in a cool place, even a refrigerator, to make it last longer.

My guess is your light source is way too low. I would search on these forums for a homemade light source. With the right setup, exposing can be under 1 to 2 minutes, depending on your emulsion and exposure setup.


----------



## shirtmaniac (Feb 20, 2010)

JeridHill said:


> If the emulsion came with a sensitizer, then you need it. Typically you mix the entire batch, not as you go. You can store the emulsion in a cool place, even a refrigerator, to make it last longer.
> 
> My guess is your light source is way too low. I would search on these forums for a homemade light source. With the right setup, exposing can be under 1 to 2 minutes, depending on your emulsion and exposure setup.



I already tried with 45 minutes instead. and it's working great now. it was under exposure i think..


how long can i keep the emulsion once i mix the whole bottle with the sensitizer?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Every emulsion, depending on its formulation, has a different shelf life once it is mixed with the sensitizer. You should have received instructions with your emulsion which should spell out the shelf life for that specific brand.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## shirtsari (Mar 15, 2011)

The sensitizer cross links with itself within the emulsion. That is my understanding. I have burned many screens with a regular incandescent 60 watt bulb about a foot from the screen. I would turn on the light before I went to bed and when I woke up the screen was ready for the image to be washed out. Any bulb emits UV light some just emit more. Every bulb emits all the different frequencies some just emit more UV radiation than others. That is my understanding.


----------



## bluemoon (Feb 8, 2009)

shirtmaniac said:


> I am currently using Socol 21A Emulsion.
> 
> It comes with sensitizer. The problem I am facing now is that after I expose the screen to the 120W light for 26 minutes, when i wash off, the emulsion is being rinsed off as well.
> 
> ...


you could also look into SBQ/photopolymer emulsions. They do not require adding the snesitizer, last longer on the shelf (average about a year) and expose about 3-4 times faster. They are less tolerant of wrong exposure times, so you will have to do some testing. . .
pierre


----------

